# Center Cap Size for 16" Audi Swing Wheels



## derangedsheep (Jul 6, 2006)

Does anyone know what size center cap 16" Audi Swing wheels take? I have searched all over and can't find a size listing. The only thing I found said 2.5" but didn't specify if that was the inner or outer diameter. I bought a set off craigslist for my GTI to use with snow tires but they don't have caps. I would put VW or Audi caps on them. Honestly, as long as they fit I don't care what brand is on them.

Thanks.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Center caps for the Audi 16" sport wheels. Fits other Audi wheels also.


----------



## MarsPlex (Jul 3, 2013)

sorry to dig this up from years ago but are the exact dimensions of this center cap. I have a set of swing rims and i need to make sure im getting the right stuff here and as i have OCD i need the exact dimensions


----------



## MarsPlex (Jul 3, 2013)

N/M i got it sorted


----------

